# Hello-



## kmeyers1468 (Jun 30, 2019)

Hi I am in my research stage about which types of mice I will be getting and eventually be breeding I am hoping this will happen within the next 2 years. I am leaning towards Siamese sables, Herefords, and hairless


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Hi & welcome


----------



## Amtma Mousery (Jan 29, 2015)

Welcome!


----------

